

Debugging software with your ears - jasongullickson
http://www.icad.org/websiteV2.0/Conferences/ICAD96/proc96/vickers.htm

======
jasongullickson
I know there is a more recent article on the subject but I was unable to find
it. If you know of one, or have examples of your own use of sound in
debugging, please pass them on.

